

Live Map of Internet outages (stable at 4.000 per hour) - ziodave
https://www.pingdom.com/livemap/

======
Narkov
The business implications are clear!

Obligatory xkcd comic: [http://xkcd.com/1138/](http://xkcd.com/1138/)

